

200 Lousy Bicycles For UN Climate Conference: - onreact-com
http://www.copenhagenize.com/2009/09/140-bicycles-for-un-climate-conference.html

======
onreact-com
How hypocritical! I guess they use their hybrid Hummers instead.

